# Olivia Wild cheating story: on the beach with her fiancé while dating another guy



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

another story to show that they are nice to you and smile to your face while fooking another person 










Jason Sudeikis and Olivia Wilde's nanny is heard speaking out


In a recorded interview revealed for the first time on DailyMail.com today, the couple's former nanny disputes Olivia Wilde's timeline of her breakup with ex-fiancé Jason Sudeikis.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

blackclover3 said:


> another story to show that they are nice to you and smile to your face while fooking another person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. She's a real peach.🙄


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just another entitled Hollyweirdo -- and the guy she sees now, while he's got good (pop) music, is REALLY a weirdo.


----------



## SnowToArmPits (Jan 2, 2016)

There's this bit, too. Wilde was served custody papers when she was onstage at a movie event. Well done Jason, although he claimed he had no control over when the papers were served. Ya right.

Olivia gets a surprise on stage


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

Wilde is just monkey-branching, that's all. She was probably in Harry's pants WAY before all this went down. Judging by his preferred method of delivering The Papers, Sudeikis probably never saw it coming either...


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Classy. 🙄


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Sooo....

Carny trash acting like carny trash.
Yawn.


----------

